# Where to Find More Practice Problems?



## junkaccount (Jan 7, 2011)

The advice I've been getting is do more and more practice problems.

Well, I've got PPI's Sample exam and Sample problems. Plus the 6 minute solution book. I've got NCEES's sample problems.

I figure I can work these maybe twice each before they become more memorization than problem solving. Where else do you get your practice problems?

SP


----------



## MadDawg (Jan 8, 2011)

stevenhperry said:


> The advice I've been getting is do more and more practice problems.
> Well, I've got PPI's Sample exam and Sample problems. Plus the 6 minute solution book. I've got NCEES's sample problems.
> 
> I figure I can work these maybe twice each before they become more memorization than problem solving. Where else do you get your practice problems?
> ...



The only other option I can think of is an older version of the NCEES sample problems. Trust me, if you have enough time to go through the books you have twice and you know the topics really well, you will be 1) ready for the test, and 2) sick and tired of looking at practice problems


----------



## navyasw02 (Jan 8, 2011)

I found the Lindeburg Practice Problems book to be a great source for extra problems. It goes chapter by chapter with the MERM. I'd look at the NCEES exams first, 6 min solutions second, Lindeburg Practice exam third, then the practice problems to fill in the gaps.


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Jan 11, 2011)

stevenhperry said:


> I figure I can work these maybe twice each before they become more memorization than problem solving. Where else do you get your practice problems?
> SP


If you can solve the 500 problems twice (and you can do them in metric and IP, soyou get 1000 problems) then you are well prepared for the test. Just FYI, some of the 500 problems are above test level, but good practice.


----------



## wongdaisiu (Jan 13, 2011)

old text book problems. they too are way above the level of difficulty on the exam.


----------

